# We had company!!!!!



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm usually not excited when my MIL visits. She only lives 2 miles away so it's not like it's a big deal for her to come over. On Mother's Day we went out to dinner then she stayed to watch TV with us. Gracie was excellent. I was very proud of her - she did jump up a few times but nothing too bad. 

Last night, though, brought tears to my eyes. Gracie jumped up once, when she came in from playing outside and my MIL was already in the house. We hooked her up on her prong and leash and that was the end of it. She went to get her ball, dropped it at my MIL's feet and GAME ON! They played forever!!

We were watching the Memorial Day Concert from DC on PBS. My MIL was crying. She blew her nose and Gracie went over, flopped onto her chest and started licking her....who says they don't know emotion?







It brought tears to my eyes....she was trying to make her "Grandma" feel better. Then the military band came out. The captain had on one of those bear hats (like the Welsh Guard wear). Gracie starting rufting at it and flopped on my MIL again to protect her. It was just amazing. 

Eventually she got off the couch and laid on my MIL's feet on the floor. These are signs of emotion that she usually only shows to us. I'm so proud of my girl.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Sounds like a really good night Jen!!







Gracie is such an amazing girl - you should be proud of the awesome job you're doing with her!!!









Kris


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, although I owe a ton of gratitude to Paul for getting me to go to training with him and Chris for the huge amount of work he's put into us - helping me to learn how to teach my dog. But, thank you







for the compliment.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great evening! Good girl Gracie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awww, what a sweet girl!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

That's great, Jen! Gracie knows her "grandma" alright. Nice that grandma knows her "grand-dog" too.


----------

